
MBP vs. XPS - source99
http://www.pcworld.com/article/3179677/computers/dell-xps-15-vs-macbook-pro-15-fight.html
======
bostand
Not a dell guy, but this new xps starts to look really nice.

Too bad they are both so expensive. I could buy a powerful pc and a good 11"
ultraportable for less.

